
Review: Chromebook Pixel is too expensive (and too good) for Chrome OS - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/03/review-chromebook-pixel-is-too-expensive-and-too-good-for-chrome-os/
======
tawgx
The hardware looks great. The thing that bugs me about the pixel and chrome OS
in general, is that I don't know a lot of people who can manage their day by
day work using only web apps (no office, photoshop, autocad, eclipse,
whatever). Web based replacements are good, but just not as good as desktop
creation apps, and I'm still not even sure they need to be. The point is most
people need win/Mac/Linux software and for the ones who don't (like my mom) -
just get an iPad. Then again, I might be completely wrong here.

